# Speedcore



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

Mal ganz ehrlich wer tut sich bitte sowas an ? Das hört sich einfach nur noch beschissen an , nix mehr zu erhöhren. Für alle die nicht wissen , wovon ich rede , sollten sich mal das hier anschauen : Gabba Front Berlin - Speedcore Lacrima 

Zum Vergleich mal :

Hardcore ( Angerfist - Uebermensch ) 

Trance ( DJ Tiesto - In my Memory )

Hardstyle ( Blutoniom Boy - Sound like this ) 

Jumpstyle ( Highstreet Allstars - Rock that beat ) 


Für Außenstehende , die nichts mit der Musikrichtung zu tun haben wird es sowieso schwer sein da einen Unterschied zu hören , aber ich finde Speedcore hat nichts mehr mit Musik zu tun sondern hört sich nur an wie ein sehr schnelles Maschinengewehr und ein Beat der nie wechselt , immer nur das monotone Wummsen. Keine Melodie , nichts. 


Was denkt ihr denn so dazu ? Würdet ihr Speedcore hören ? 


PS : Dieser Thread ist nicht dazu da um eine Musikrichtung anzuhimmeln oder für flamende Metal Kiddys, danke. Es soll nur um die eigentliche Frage diskutiert werden.


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Nein... für mich hört sich das nur nach kaputter Waschmaschine an...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Hardstyle (wie showtek) geht ja noch und hört sich wenn mans ab und zu hört nice an, aber speedcore und gabba kann ich mir keine 2 minuten anhören, des klingt, als würde man sich n eimer übern kopf stülpen und ein anderer haut mit nem kochlöffel drauf los o0


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ5uAWUQ4Yk&...feature=related


sowas soll musik sein?


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

Na ja, hab schon schlimmere Sachen gehört. z.B. der Rap von diesen Emo-Jungs.


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ5uAWUQ4Yk&...feature=related
> 
> 
> sowas soll musik sein?



Genau das meine ich , schlimm :/


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

das is doch alles daneben gegangenes möglichst krass sein


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das is doch alles daneben gegangenes möglichst krass sein



Jo , naja aber es gibt auch Leute die finden Hardcore oder Hardsytle schon zu "hard".


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Na ja, hab schon schlimmere Sachen gehört. z.B. der Rap von diesen Emo-Jungs.



Was is eig mit dem thread passiert? Ich find den nimmer^^

BTT: Also Speedcore is definitiv nicht mein ding...


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Was is eig mit dem thread passiert? Ich find den nimmer^^
> 
> BTT: Also Speedcore is definitiv nicht mein ding...


gelöscht. genau wie das vid auf youtube^^


----------



## Urengroll (12. August 2008)

Also nicht meine Favourisierte Musik Richtung aber wenn mal so alte Melodien wie bei dem Jumpstyle Lied verwenet werden "mal" ganz nett.
(Was wollen wir trinken, es wird genung für alle sein.......)
Das mit den 960Bpm ist ja grauenvoll, das ist keinen normale Musik mehr. Ich mag mehr Musik, die Handgemacht ist................^^



Tante Edith sagt:



Tieso hat auch ein paar Lieder, die man sich anhören kann.


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gelöscht. genau wie das vid auf youtube^^



blamiert hat er sich trotzdem^^

Also ich mag auch eher Musik die "Handgemacht" ist...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. August 2008)

Hmm, Speedcore hört sich irgendwie immer so an als ob sich mein PC gerade aufhängt oder die CD einen Sprung hat. Deswegen würde ich mir das nicht anhören, mein Herzinfarktrisiko ist zu hoch.


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmm, Speedcore hört sich irgendwie immer so an als ob sich mein PC gerade aufhängt oder die CD einen Sprung hat. Deswegen würde ich mir das nicht anhören, mein Herzinfarktrisiko ist zu hoch.



Herzinfakt kann man selbst bei 50 Cent oder Hardcore bekommen , hauptsache da ist tiefer Bass drin und man steht nahe genug am Subwoofer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> flamende Metal Kiddys



Kommt das mir nur so vor, oder werden Metal-hörer neuerdings als Kiddys abgestempelt?


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Kommt das mir nur so vor, oder werden Metal-hörer neuerdings als Kiddys abgestempelt?



Sind sie das nicht auch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

also das lied klingt genau so wie als sich rammsteinlied aufgehängt hat und ich 2min auch sowas gehört hat
tetetetetetetetetetetetetetetetetetetetete <- fängt sich kurt
zrzrzrzrzrzrzrzrzrzrzrzrzrzr <- geht weiter
owowowowowoowowowow

naja ich find techno cool
trance ist mir irgendwie so monoton .. 3min selben beat .. bäh öde
und sowas geht ja ma gar nischt


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Sind sie das nicht auch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhm Nein?


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Öhm Nein?


und da stehen sich beide aussagen gegenüber und keiner kann recht haben


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Öhm Nein?



Zumindest die Disturbed , Slipknot und wasweisich Hörer sind in meinen Augen Kiddys.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Zumindest die Disturbed , Slipknot und wasweisich Hörer sind in meinen Augen Kiddys.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da allerdings kann ich dir teilweise zustimmen, aber Down with the Sickness...geht gut ab.

Aber es gibt auch andere gute Metal-bands....


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

alter du willst mich verarschen oder das soll wo isn da speed bei den beats

mom ich zeig dir mal was
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wdHceDElBxs

und wenns dann noch hart sein soll besser das hier
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2EHA2KMvWT8

oder noch härter
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DosW2CAKBqI

wobei das härter ist
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw7YsZFksBQ

suck this!!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

dubelpost!


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Da allerdings kann ich dir teilweise zustimmen, aber Down with the Sickness...geht gut ab.



Na manche Lieder von denen sind sogar ganz ok , aber diese ewigen und schon 30tausend mal in PvP Videos gehörten Lieder wie Down with the Sickness , Stricken oder Son of a plunder kann man irgendwann nicht mehr hören.

Und Slipknot ist sowieso nur noch eine Band die wohl in jedem Song versucht noch viel krassere Masken anzuziehen und noch mehr zu grölen , wo wir aber direkt beim nächsten Thema wären :

Death Metal ;>


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ5uAWUQ4Yk&...feature=related
> 
> 
> sowas soll musik sein?


das is vergewaltigung der ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Na manche Lieder von denen sind sogar ganz ok , aber diese ewigen und schon 30tausend mal in PvP Videos gehörten Lieder wie Down with the Sickness , Stricken oder Son of a plunder kann man irgendwann nicht mehr hören.
> 
> Und Slipknot ist sowieso nur noch eine Band die wohl in jedem Song versucht noch viel krassere Masken anzuziehen und noch mehr zu grölen , wo wir aber direkt beim nächsten Thema wären :
> 
> Death Metal ;>



Schon mal von Guttural Gesang gehört?^^

btw : Slipknot- Nu-Metal


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Zumindest die Disturbed , Slipknot und wasweisich Hörer sind in meinen Augen Kiddys.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


begründe dies bitte


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

das einzig vernünftige, dass mit techno zu tun hat is trancecore^^ enter shikari 4tw!


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das is vergewaltigung der ohren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok , es geht noch schlimmer :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtO5xQC98jM


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Na manche Lieder von denen sind sogar ganz ok , aber diese ewigen und schon 30tausend mal in PvP Videos gehörten Lieder wie Down with the Sickness , Stricken oder Son of a plunder kann man irgendwann nicht mehr hören.
> 
> Und Slipknot ist sowieso nur noch eine Band die wohl in jedem Song versucht noch viel krassere Masken anzuziehen und noch mehr zu grölen , wo wir aber direkt beim nächsten Thema wären :
> 
> Death Metal ;>


ich hab oben mal deathcore gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Ok , es geht noch schlimmer :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtO5xQC98jM


och das war ne zeitlang bei mir normal und schockt mich nicht

btw: das is waking the cadaver


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Ok , es geht noch schlimmer :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtO5xQC98jM



Das Lied mein lieber geht halt derb ab.

btw: ich pack diese Geräusche einfach net, paar Kumpels können das recht gut.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

ok n paar Metal lieder von Slipknot und konsorten sind schon mehr lärmbelästigung aber hört doch mal das neue von Slipknot ( ich hab mich jetzt 4 mal verschrieben beim korigieren wtf!) an das is gut 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Wws7mnMewPw


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

das hört n freund von mir wenn er stinksauer ist
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WcO9Y_pdXwI


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Ich kann die Stimme von Slipknot einfach net leiden


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Ich kann die Stimme von Slipknot einfach net leiden


^^ corey hat einfach ne ziemlich "schräge" stimme


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

wobei das meiner meinung nach noch härter ist 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DgpduARnUk8&...feature=related

is black metal


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

Also Slipknot gefällt mir teilweise ganz gut , mag aber auch nur an dem Drummer liegen. Solang man die Typen nicht sieht , ist ja alles ok. 

Das hier ist ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Ok , es geht noch schlimmer :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtO5xQC98jM


Ist das jetzt ein "Zeig-die-Musik-die-dir-nicht-gefällt-und-stempel-sie-als-scheiße-ab"-Thread?
Du wolltest keine "flamenden Metal Kiddys", sagst aber selbst das die Musik, die du nicht hörst, scheiße ist...
Waking the Cadaver ist geil!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

hier nochmal was für die Black Metaler


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Aber eins versteh ich net so ganz, was soll an Metal Kindisch sein?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein "Zeig-die-Musik-die-dir-nicht-gefällt-und-stempel-sie-als-scheiße-ab"-Thread?
> Du wolltest keine "flamenden Metal Kiddys", sagst aber selbst das die Musik, die du nicht hörst, scheiße ist...
> Waking the Cadaver ist geil!


MEINE REDE LUROCK!!


----------



## Perkone (12. August 2008)

Wen interessiert es, ob euch die Musik gefällt? Hauptsache ihr habt ein Thema über das ihr alle lästern könnt, weil ihr 0 Ahnung von der Musik habt. Hab ich vor einigen Jahre selber noch gehört, bin seitdem aber definitiv auf Seiten von Metal usw.
Der Thread kommt in etwa gleich einem Thread in dem Brillenträger runtergemacht werden.... Armselig, ehrlich.


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Aber eins versteh ich net so ganz, was soll an Metal Kindisch sein?



Ich hab ja nicht behauptet dass Metal kindisch ist , sondern mindestens 90% der Hörer. So und nun cool down.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Aber eins versteh ich net so ganz, was soll an Metal Kindisch sein?


tja er hats noch nicht begründet und darauf wart ich auch noch, ich glaub er/sie/es hat einfahc keine argumente


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht behauptet dass Metal kindisch ist , sondern mindestens 90% der Hörer. So und nun cool down.


und warumd sind 90% der Metalhörer kindisch woran machst du das fest?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Wen interessiert es, ob euch die Musik gefällt? Hauptsache ihr habt ein Thema über das ihr alle lästern könnt, weil ihr 0 Ahnung von der Musik habt. Hab ich vor einigen Jahre selber noch gehört, bin seitdem aber definitiv auf Seiten von Metal usw.
> Der Thread kommt in etwa gleich einem Thread in dem Brillenträger runtergemacht werden.... Armselig, ehrlich.


wir unterhalten uns doch nur


----------



## Shrukan (12. August 2008)

das geht doch eigntl was du da verlinkt hast nur richtiger Speedcore der tut doch weh xD
da kann ich mir schon Aspirin hinlegen.
Das hört sich an wie ne Kassette die vorgespult wird oO


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

BTW

Blackmetal ist Krieg^^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=N7piTcDllnY


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Wen interessiert es, ob euch die Musik gefällt? Hauptsache ihr habt ein Thema über das ihr alle lästern könnt, weil ihr 0 Ahnung von der Musik habt. Hab ich vor einigen Jahre selber noch gehört, bin seitdem aber definitiv auf Seiten von Metal usw.
> Der Thread kommt in etwa gleich einem Thread in dem Brillenträger runtergemacht werden.... Armselig, ehrlich.


auch ohne ahnung von der musik zu haben (was soll das überhaupt heißen? anhören kann sich das jeder) kann amn doch eine meinung dazu haben.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> BTW
> 
> Blackmetal ist Krieg^^
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=N7piTcDllnY


find ich hört sich erträglich an das speedcore zeug am anfang war nciht auszuhalten aber das is ok

naja Slipknot - Vermilion
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PM87ibS0EAo&...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> das geht doch eigntl was du da verlinkt hast nur richtiger Speedcore der tut doch weh xD
> da kann ich mir schon Aspirin hinlegen.
> Das hört sich an wie ne Kassette die vorgespult wird oO


jo^^ find ich unerträglich


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Wieso ist man aufgrund seines Geschmacks Kindisch?

Bin ich Kindisch nur weil ich gerne Metal höre, und dazu noch ordentlich abgehe?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Wieso ist man aufgrund seines Geschmacks Kindisch?


genau das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Ausserdem umfasst Metal soviel, es gibt so viele verschiedene Metalarten....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Su-FEbdNTuk

Das und Waking the Cadaver ist z.b. sehr unterschiedlich


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Ausserdem umfasst Metal soviel, es gibt so viele verschiedene Metalarten....
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Su-FEbdNTuk
> 
> Das und Waking the Cadaver ist z.b. sehr unterschiedlich


hmm

ich post auch mal was entspannendes^^ (naja fast entspannendes is halt ein lustiges lied^^)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao2aEV0JN3k


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> ich post auch mal was entspannendes^^ (naja fast entspannendes is halt ein lustiges lied^^)
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao2aEV0JN3k



Lai Lai Hei ist doch entspanned^^

Aber Met kenn ich ja eh schon auswenig^^

AUS DEM FASS, DA MUSS ER FLIEßEN, DAMIT WIR SCHLACHT UND SIEG BEGIEßEN^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

gehts hier eigentlich noch ums eigentliche thema?


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gehts hier eigentlich noch ums eigentliche thema?



Es geht um eine Äußerung das TE's, aus seinem ersten post       (noch bissl^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Es geht um eine Äußerung das TE's, aus seinem ersten post       (noch bissl^^)


naja bei bedarf macht halt einer nen allgemeinen musikfred auf (wobei der eh gleich geclosed werden muss auf grund von flame^^

edit: Slipkno - Pulse of the Maggots
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=88Kzg_JMuMA&...feature=related


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja bei bedarf macht halt einer nen allgemeinen musikfred auf (wobei der eh gleich geclosed werden muss auf grund von flame^^
> 
> edit: Slipkno - Pulse of the Maggots
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=88Kzg_JMuMA&...feature=related



Ehrlich gesagt, wurdere ich mich warum der Thread hier noch offen ist^^

btw: bist ne bekennende Made, wa?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, wurdere ich mich warum der Thread hier noch offen ist^^
> 
> btw: bist ne bekennende Made, wa?


look at my Signatur


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> look at my Signatur



Die noch niemand Kopiert hat wa?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Die noch niemand Kopiert hat wa?^^


es wird immer und überall geklaut sogar hier im forum ich möchte wetten das schon irgendwann mal ein User vor dir diesen Ava hatte (also deinen udn meinen natürlich)


----------



## spectrumizer (12. August 2008)

Das erste find ich Hammer. *Gänsehaut* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Speedcore ists, so wie bei Drum'n Bass, nicht Sinn, jeden Beat mitzunehmen. Gibt Leute die springen auf Speedcore-Parties rum wie die Irren und dann wieder solche, die sich "trancig" bewegen. Kommt immer drauf an, welchen "Takt" man sich selber gibt ... Aber auf jeden Fall ist's ne spezielle Musik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Der Rest naja, nicht so mein Fall, kann man ja garnicht zu tanzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





xFraqx schrieb:


> Gabba Front Berlin - Speedcore Lacrima
> 
> Zum Vergleich mal :
> 
> ...


----------



## Emptybook (12. August 2008)

Trance hör ich freiwillig ;D

Bei dem ganzen anderen Mist versteht man doch nichts, und es nervt das Gepläre.

Übrigens das was ihr bei Trance mit immerdemgleichen Beat meint ist minimum Trance!


----------



## Zez (12. August 2008)

Mag alles vond en genannten bis auf den Gabba/Schranz/Speedcore mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das lustigste find ich, das er bei den Tags nicht "Front" sondern "Frot" geschrieben hat x)


----------



## QcK (12. August 2008)

Hm Angerfist ist noch ganz ok... aber wenn es dann in die Ecke Industriepalast oder GFB geht hört es auch bei mir auch x)


----------



## Jegan (12. August 2008)

Die Musikrichtung hat was eigenes. Aber nicht mein Fall. Erinnert mich an einen kaputten Cd player.


----------



## iReap (12. August 2008)

Jegan schrieb:


> Die Musikrichtung hat was eigenes. Aber nicht mein Fall. Erinnert mich an einen kaputten Cd player.



dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich konnte bei den weiteren Beispielen zum Vergleich (Hardstyle, Trance, usw) nicht wirklich einen unterschied erkennen ^^


----------



## Dargun (13. August 2008)

speedcore ist doch geil ^^ weiss garnet was ihr alle habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hör ich immer beim cs zocken *gg

p.s und inner autoanlage kommt das eh am besten ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

> Ich konnte bei den weiteren Beispielen zum Vergleich (Hardstyle, Trance, usw) nicht wirklich einen unterschied erkennen ^^



Kurz gesagt: Du hast keine Ahnung von sowas -.-*



> speedcore ist doch geil ^^ weiss garnet was ihr alle habt biggrin.gif das hör ich immer beim cs zocken *gg



Was hier gepostet wurde waren einige der schlechtesten Beispiele dieser Musikrichtungen, meiner Meinung nach wurden sie so in den Dreck gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer doch noch was schönes mag, was warscheinlich keiner hier kennt da:

Das ist Goa-Trance, in diesem Fall ausm nahen Osten: 



Teilweise wird noch spanisch-klassische Gitarre oder gesang eingebracht (indiesem Fall Englisch und Spanisch) eingebracht -->


----------



## Wray (13. August 2008)

das zweite ist ziemlich cool :-)
zum thema noch, diese musikrichtungen sind irgendwie alle auf ihre art cool


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

was hast dfu gegen speed core? es ist ne geile richtung ... Vor allem wenn man swieos schon gabbe fan ist ... es ist einfach ( sofern man rtech no , electro fan ist ) zum abspacken geeigenet....niht mehr und nicht weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ihc bine betrunejk n , bitte beachtet nicht meine  rechtscheriebung.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

Natürlich kenne ich infected Mushrooms >.> -.-'
Bin durch die Goamusik über Trance zu Hardstyle/Hardcore in die Electronic-musik gekommen, Infected Mushrooms war der Interpret von meinrm 2. "Electronic" lied, das ich selber auf dem PC hatte ;I Das erste war der Sandstom von Da Rude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw liebe diese High-Bilder mit den Pilzen und so :>


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

> Natürlich kenne ich infected Mushrooms >.> -.-'
> Bin durch die Goamusik über Trance zu Hardstyle/Hardcore in die Electronic-musik gekommen, Infected Mushrooms war der Interpret von meinrm 2. "Electronic" lied, das ich selber auf dem PC hatte ;I Das erste war der Sandstom von Da Rude wink.gif
> 
> Btw liebe diese High-Bilder mit den Pilzen und so :>



=D
Infected war neben Kraftwerk mein Einstieg zum Trance und damit zur gesamten Elektonischen Musik, seitdem hör/seh ich beinahe nurnoch Trance/Elektro/Techno und die bekannten abwandlungen davon (Darauf muss ich, denke ich, nicht weiter eingehen.) Wenn man sich dort einmal eingelebt hat, möchte man eigentlich garnichts mehranderes hören (gut, vielleicht zur abwechslung mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Die meisten Leute kennen diese Musikrichtungen aber nciht, schön, dass du hier den Gegenbeweis darzustellen versuchst, aber das zeigt mir lediglich, dass du deinen Horizont in hinsicht auf Musik beträchtlich erweitert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

www,privatefiction.com 

hoffe das ichst richtig geschreiben , denke aber mal schn!

Da haste nette electro music und naja speedcore kann ma nicht wirkoicu music nenne oder? Aber elcertro ist das auf jedenfall gant nettn  !

edith: oben genannter gliksn ist nur ab 18! 

falls ihr minderjhährig seid , bitte nicht  besuchen !


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute kennen diese Musikrichtungen aber nciht, schön, dass du hier den Gegenbeweis darzustellen versuchst, aber das zeigt mir lediglich, dass du deinen Horizont in hinsicht auf Musik beträchtlich erweitert hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß zwar nicht genau was du mir damit sagen willst, aber es klingt positiv und negativ oO
Und ich höre neben Electronic noch Metal - zusammen brauche ich nichts anderes, kein Pop, kein RnR, kein RnB, kein Classic und keine Volksmusik - Metal + Electronic. (Hiphop erst recht nicht, aber glaube nicht das ich das sagen muss >.>)
Goa ist leider echt nicht so bekannt, zbs auf der nature One war jede mir bekannte Electronicsparte vertreten, bis auf GoA - ich habe auch keinen GoAclub o.ä. gesehen, und ich kenne auch keine großen GoA-festivals in Deutschland, was aber auch daran liegen kann, das ich erst seit einem halben jahr electronic wirklich höre - davor wie gesagt nur Goa, und viel Metal, und zu der Zeit habe ich mich noch nicht um festivals gekümmert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

Was klingt daran denn negativ? Oô


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

das ich es nur versuche :O


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

Du versuchst, den gegenbeweis darzustellen, dass ist nicht negativ, das heißt nur, dass sich nur wenige Leute so mit Musik auskennen wie du du Nase x)


----------



## Haxxler (13. August 2008)

Find das irgendwie alles gleich schwul xD Wenn ich mal im Suff elektronische Musik höre, dann Schranz. Alles andere mag ich nich und nüchtern schon garnich.


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2008)

Für mich klingt das, als ob man besoffen mit nem Panzer über eine Palette Dosen fährt. Aber naja, Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das, als ob man besoffen mit nem Panzer über eine Palette Dosen fährt. Aber naja, Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.


Ist der klang unterschiedlich wenn man nüchtern oder besoffen mit einem Panzer über eine Palette Dosen fährt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ist der klang unterschiedlich wenn man nüchtern oder besoffen mit einem Panzer über eine Palette Dosen fährt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Logo. Nüchtern klingt es etwas organisierter. Stell dir einfach vor, du sitzt in einem klassischen Konzert und alle Musiker zerschlagen auf ein Zeichen des Dirigenten hin ihre Instrumente.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

> Find das irgendwie alles gleich schwul xD Wenn ich mal im Suff elektronische Musik höre, dann Schranz. Alles andere mag ich nich und nüchtern schon garnich.



Diese Musik klingt "schwul" ?!
Sorry, aber das ist das dümmste, was ich je gelesen habe.
Allein die Tatsache, dass Musik weder schwul noch heterosexuell sein kann, sollte wohl jedem Menschen bewusst sein.
Davon abgesehen komm ich nciht darauf, warum es gerade schwul sein sollte. in den liedern geht´s in keinster Weise um Erdbeereis o.ä


----------



## Shalor (13. August 2008)

Techno find ich allgemein ziemlich Kopfweh erregend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Früher hiess es Hip Hopper seien kindisch nun sind es die Metalheads?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jedem das seine..


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jep, jeder so, wie er es mag


----------



## Lighthelios (13. August 2008)

Wasn das fürn shice? o__O Wer sowas hört hat doch echt einen an der Waffel =/


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (13. August 2008)

Ok gib mir ein digitales Drumset fürn PC, ich werfe Cubase an und nach einer halben Stunde liefere ich euch einen Song der die Qualität (es tut mir weh dieses Wort hier zu verwenden...) dieses Speedcore-"Songs" um ein mehrfaches schlägt. 

Was ich sagen will ist: Das kann JEDER! 

Die Jungs und Mädels die sowas machen sollten es aufgeben und versuchen Gitarre spielen zu lernen...

*resignier*


----------



## rEdiC (13. August 2008)

Danke für das Jumpstyle Lied das ist echt geil.^^


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (14. August 2008)

hmmm also das speedcore-lied finde ich auch zu anstrengend, wie wohl die meisten hier ^^"

ich danke auch für die andren beispiele, bei der heutigen fächerung an musikrichtungen, wer blickt da noch durch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




achja und da sich einige hier ja wirklich auskennen habe ich da mal ne frage zur namengebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
aaalso durch den thread habe ich nun kennen gelernt, dass hardcore in der trance/electro ecke ist. WARUM heißt nun post-hardcore so wie es heißt und nicht anders, denn schließlich geht post-hardcore eher in die emocore/ hardcore-punk richtung ?


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

Post-Hardcore orientiert sich auch nicht an Hardcore im Sinne von elektronischer Musik, sondern am Hardcore-Genre, zu dem Bands wie Terror, Hatebreed etc. gehören. Warum beide Musikrichtungen den gleichen Namen tragen, ist mir schleierhaft, aber ich denke, dass es generell um die extreme Abgrenzung der jeweiligen Musik gegenüber anderen, verwandten Strömungen geht.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (14. August 2008)

ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aléghra (14. August 2008)

Find Hardcore a la Angerfist zwar cool aber Speedcore is teilweise doch sehr...strange
Klingt manchmal echt wie ein kaputter Knallfrosch oer so


----------



## Psialli (21. August 2008)

Speedcore ist doch eh ganz fein, hör' ich am Liebsten zum Aufstehen mit ner Tasse Kaffee beim E-Mail abrufen oder wenn mal wieder auf einer LAN Party zocke oder allgemein 'ne Party ansteht.
Momentaner Favorit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKbmO9wTelo
Hat einfach Intensität, ich steh' auf so Abgedrehtes Zeug, es gefällt mir einfach und darum soll es gehen: Es muss einem gefallen. 
@Lighthelios - Muss ich deswegen einen an der Waffel haben (auch wenn ich Waffeln mag)?

JA, es ist destruktiv, JA es sei so gewollt. Vielleicht bin ich auch im Laufe der Zeit viel zu übertolerant geworden (was ich nicht negativ bewerten würd') - vom achso "trven" Metalhörer, und nur ich hör das Wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, bis hin zum Alleshörer. Von Reggae bis Black Metal über Hardcore bis hin zu Volksmusik, Werke der Romantik bis hin zu effektiven Störgeräuschen - wer sich selber Grenzen in der Musik setzt, verpasst einiges - find' ich, ich hab' sie mir abgeschafft und kann damit ganz gut leben.

JA mir gefällt Speedcore, JA ich hör' es freiwillig.
JA, ich mag langweilig sein, da man bei mir keinen Boden für Diskussionen findet, aber eines sei gesagt: Jegliche Subkultur, sei es der Gangster, sei es der trve Metaler - ihr alle erstickt im "Individualismus" der Masse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Kaeppiman84
bekommst du Etwas hin, das auch nur annähernd so gut / effektiv ist, hast du mein Lob.
Ansonsten nur dummes Geschwätz ohne Fuß und Boden.

Btw. Bevor man stupide herumflamed soll man sich doch zumindestens mal etwas informieren.
Die Songs die auf der ersten Threadseite gepostet wurden, klingen nach 'nem Abend herumexperimentieren mit Cubase und haben mit seriösem Speedcore, rein GAR NICHTS zu tun, klingen noch nicht mal gut. 
Das ist so wie wenn ich Jazz verteufeln würd', wenn ich mir jeden Abend die besoffene Kneipenband nebenan anhören würde.
Wer leeres, lasches, hauptsache schnelles Gewummere mit der Kickdrum als Speedcore abstempelt tut mir Leid, weil da geb ich Kaeppiman84 Recht - das kann (fast) jeder.
Wenn es darum geht, Samples sinnvoll einzusetzen, zu bearbeiten, Atmosphäre, Spannung, Höhepunkte und sonstige musikalische Parameter zu erzeugen - werden die meisten wohl abstinken.

Also diskutiert mit Grund und Boden, dann aber bitte auch etwas Verständnis und Wissen reinbringen.

Danke.


----------



## Manoroth (21. August 2008)

ich persönlich höhre auch von so ziemlich allem etwas(ausser volksmusik und klassik)

hauptsächlich zwar metal/punk aba auch ma hiphop/electro oder was weiss ich^^

grundsätzlich höhre cih mir alles ma an(ebenso wie ich beinahe alles an essen/trinken ma probiere etc.)


----------

